# Cam kit upgrade



## Mum8les (Feb 8, 2019)

Hi everyone,

I'm planning on camming my Ls2 2006 pontiac gto, manual.
The car has more than 100000 miles on it.
I don't beat on the car too much either.
My car has BC racing coilover and a Borla catback exhaust system.

Let me start off by saying what I plan to do to support or add to this upgrade.

The list:

Ls3 heads
Ls3 head gasket
Ls3 intake manifold
Ls3 style injectors
Kooks long tube headers and catless mid pipes
Spicer 3.71 gears mated to a trutrac
90mm or 102mm throttle body
Oil pump
Timing chain

I asked BTR for help on a cam package.
First I was more incline to go with a stage 3 cam package but they suggested/quoted me on a BTR Red Hot Cam.
Which they say is like a upgraded Ls3 cam (*221/24X, .619/.617, 113 LSA)*.

My goal is to get as much power, as much chop while still maintaining daily driving capabilities/manners.
I know, wishful thinking on my part.
But I hope to reach a middle ground.

I also asked EDC or Flowtech Induction Systems to help me sort out a custom cam.
I heard back form them one time but we have not yet reach the stage of getting to the core of it all.
Still waiting to hear back from them.

I uploaded the quote I got from BTR.

My question is, am I going to need anything else, like hardware or additional parts to make sure this install goes smoothly?
I live in The Caribbean, so it would be a hassle if I did not have all the parts needed to make this a successful and reliable build/upgrade.
Car would be sitting for weeks to wait on parts if you get my drift.

Further more I would like some honest opinions on what to expect with these upgrades?

Thanks in advance everyone and take care,

Marc-Antony


----------

